# Keeping Warm At Work



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

I work in a huge draughty atrium three storeys high.
It gets very cold, esp when the doors open.
I am freezing this week, despite the presence of two small plug-in radiators and a warm fan.
I supposed to wear 'business dress' but this is proving inadequate. What can I do? 
Is there anything legal I can call on? 
I am going to chance jumper and smart jeans today but my boss seems to have a bee in his bonnet about dress/uniform, so we'll see how that goes...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

I work in a huge draughty atrium three storeys high.
It gets very cold, esp when the doors open.
I am freezing this week, despite the presence of two small plug-in radiators and a warm fan.
I am supposed to wear 'business dress' but this is proving inadequate. What can I do?
Is there anything legal I can call on?
I am going to chance jumper and smart jeans today but my boss seems to have a bee in his bonnet about dress/uniform, so we'll see how that goes...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

wear a scarf


----------



## weepiper (Nov 5, 2013)

long johns underneath. Not kidding.


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

Do everything twice, that'll keep you moving and warm


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

That's not where I feel cold most though. 
I might see if I can get away with a scarf or even a cravat.


----------



## Thora (Nov 5, 2013)

weepiper said:


> long johns underneath. Not kidding.


I have a long sleeved thermal t-shirt and long johns for work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

Eh? Whatagwan?


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2013)

thermal underwear


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 5, 2013)

Could you buy some thermals?


----------



## emanymton (Nov 5, 2013)

can't paste using my phone so can't give a link but min temp is 16 or 13 fir phyical work. do a search fir hse min temperature


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

cesare said:


>


I went through a tunnel


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Could you buy some thermals?


They should sub me for them!


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I went through a tunnel


As well as thermals, you could try those fleece snood things that bikers wear. Only a couple of quid off eBay.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

cesare said:


> As well as thermals, you could try those fleece snood things that bikers wear. Only a couple of quid off eBay.


They would look odd with a suit though


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 5, 2013)

If your boss is fussy about what you wear, I would explain the problem to him/her and ask for solutions. You may then get official permission to wear jumpers.

But thermal t-shirt and long johns is the practical answer.  Even if you don't feel the cold so much in your legs, the long johns will help keep your whole body warm.


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> They would look odd with a suit though


It would keep you warm on the way there, and you could put it on and pull it up over your head if the temperature drops too low


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 5, 2013)

Have a look in some walking shops maybe like Blacks or Millets: they usually have a really wide range of base layers that will keep you warm without making you sweaty or owt.  Could then ebay what you like the look of after.


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> They would look odd with a suit though



I used to wear them with a suit when i lived in london. didnt look odd at all. they're skin tight.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2013)

You've cracked it - dashing between threads.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2013)

You've cracked it - dashing between threads.


----------



## Athos (Nov 5, 2013)

Wear a hat.

Wear a hat.


----------



## Athos (Nov 5, 2013)

And gloves.

And gloves.


----------



## silverfish (Nov 5, 2013)

fuel yourself, get a half litre tea mug and eat chocolate. Back bill the company for "hardship allowance"


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That's not where I feel cold most though.
> I might see if I can get away with a scarf or even a cravat.



Where do you feel most cold?


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2013)

cesare said:


> Do everything twice, that'll keep you moving and warm



This^

And this^


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 5, 2013)

3 piece heavy weight tweed suit


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 5, 2013)

I have the opposite problem - my office is boiling hot so I have to keep a fan running all year round and if it wasn't for common decency I'd just be wearing my pants. The upside is that it's better than the shitty open-plan model that the rest of the place seems to be moving to and I get to play my own choice of music and make my own mess.


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

Athos said:


> And gloves.
> 
> And gloves.


Fingerless gloves so you can do delicate tasks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Where do you feel most cold?


Sides and neck


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> Where do you feel most cold?



In his black heart and soul


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Base layer top. Get a decent one from camping/walking place.


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Sides and neck


You could resurrect the fashion for a thin polo neck under your shirt.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 5, 2013)

Keep your core warm and the rest will look after itself. Hot drinks are very effective


----------



## Athos (Nov 5, 2013)

15 seconds of star jumps every two minutes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 5, 2013)

Drink gin and cover yourself in Deep Heat. Guaranteed to work.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 5, 2013)

Drink gin and cover yourself in Deep Heat. Guaranteed to work.


----------



## killer b (Nov 5, 2013)

wool tie


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

Boudicca said:


>


I am rocking a similar look. Getting away with it so far...


----------



## pogo 10 (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I work in a huge draughty atrium three storeys high.
> It gets very cold, esp when the doors open.
> I am freezing this week, despite the presence of two small plug-in radiators and a warm fan.
> I supposed to wear 'business dress' but this is proving inadequate. What can I do?
> ...


Tell your boss to supply a warm uniform.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 3 piece heavy weight tweed suit


Best idea so far.
Not liking the thermals suggestions!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Best idea so far.
> Not liking the thermals suggestions!



http://www.sportsdirect.com/under-armour-armour-coldgear-mock-top-mens-427198


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

pogo 10 said:


> Tell your boss to supply a warm uniform.


We don't have uniforms - the kids do and all clothes are self-supplied


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Best idea so far.
> Not liking the thermals suggestions!


Couple with a heavy cotton shirt (even add a vest if you need to) and you'll be toasty warm. Particularly if you go for a high buttoned waistcoat that covers most of your chest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

I do have a couple of vests that I bought for a laugh, as it happens....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm just going to have to start dressing like a vet on call, basically. Hmmmph


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 5, 2013)

Toasty warm


----------



## cesare (Nov 5, 2013)

Ooo. Mod merge intervention!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan 



> The law does not state a minimum temperature, but the temperature in workrooms should normally be at least:
> 
> 16°C, or
> 13°C if much of the work is physical.



http://www.hse.gov.uk/contact/faqs/temperature.htm


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2013)

Good base layers as stated above, long johns and a long sleeve base shirt.
Wool socks with a pair of lining socks if needed.
I work in a distribution warehouse, not covered by factories, offices, shops and railway premises act.
The employees are provided with thermal base layers and fleeces because it is cheaper than trying to heat a warehouse with 34 loading bays open 24 hours a day.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 5, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> I have the opposite problem - my office is boiling hot so I have to keep a fan running all year round and if it wasn't for common decency I'd just be wearing my pants.


Me too. I had to buy my own desk fan cos they're not "standard issue" here, apparently we shouldn't need them in an air conditioned office. Perhaps if it was all blokes that might be true. but as soon as women have any say in the A/C settings, it's back to stifling, stagnant air with no breeze whatsoever....


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2013)

Air conditioning is the work of Satan and should be banned.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Me too. I had to buy my own desk fan cos they're not "standard issue" here, apparently we shouldn't need them in an air conditioned office. Perhaps if it was all blokes that might be true. but as soon as women have any say in the A/C settings, it's back to stifling, stagnant air with no breeze whatsoever....



Ten pages....


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 5, 2013)

Onsie over your suit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2013)

build a bonfire


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not liking the thermals suggestions!


 
Why not?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

USB heated slippers?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I work in a huge draughty atrium three storeys high.
> It gets very cold, esp when the doors open.
> I am freezing this week, despite the presence of two small plug-in radiators and a warm fan.
> I supposed to wear 'business dress' but this is proving inadequate. What can I do?
> ...


Long Johns.

 Southerners


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Also one of these wonders to keep you going with hot food and coffee


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Why not?


Dunno, the idea gives me the willies


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Furious masturbation. 

(it might affect your future CRB checks, though )


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Long Johns.
> 
> Southerners


Who are you calling a southerner?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 5, 2013)

We have a mac suite at work, with air con, the control panel on the wall is disable, and the only people who are allowed to control it are the security guards, who are sadists.

If they turn the air con up the room shoots up to about 30 degrees and all the students fall asleep, they'll only ever turn the aircon on full though, so I am now sitting posting this in that very room with a jumper, a winter coat and a woolly hat on.


----------



## girasol (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno, the idea gives me the willies



You are probably the only person who doesn't wear thermal underwear in winter


----------



## rover07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Some sort of hat or balaclava.


----------



## rover07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Also one of these wonders to keep you going with hot food and coffee



I fancy second breakfast now. Eggs, smoked mackerel and tea.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno, the idea gives me the willies


Please, trust in the wisdom of urban and give it a go:

http://www.marksandspencer.com/Ther...43371030&pf_rd_p=475115433&pf_rd_s=left-nav-2


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

girasol said:


> You are probably the only person who doesn't wear thermal underwear in winter


It's something southerners must do.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

rover07 said:


> I fancy second breakfast now. Eggs, smoked mackerel and tea.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Some sort of hat or balaclava.


I can't do that!
I've plumped for the cravat, though it's a mess as I don't know how to tie it


----------



## girasol (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's something southerners must do.



If you can't  beat them...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 5, 2013)

girasol said:


> You are probably the only person who doesn't wear thermal underwear in winter


I don't - because I'm a Northerner and therefore hard.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Cocoonz are quite good but not sure if dress code allows?


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's something southerners must do.



You'd rather complain about being cold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> You'd rather complain about being cold.


I'd rather explore other alternatives that don't involve spending money!


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'd rather explore other alternatives that don't involve spending money!



Another northern stereotype. Are you paint by numbers?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> You'd rather complain about being cold.


he'd just rather complain, today it's about being cold, in june it will be about being too hot. it's too rainy or too sunny or too windy or not windy enough. Orang Utan gets off on moaning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

a ginger wearing a scarf recently


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'd rather explore other alternatives that don't involve spending money!


and stingy with it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

This is the new fad round here.... 


1. Have minor problem in life 
2. Start thread asking for advice 
3. Refuse all the advice and slag it off 
4. Bicker for a while


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't do that!
> I've plumped for the cravat, though it's a mess as I don't know how to tie it


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Another northern stereotype. Are you paint by numbers?


What does that mean?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Sides and neck


you've got a brass neck


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

I was more after legal defences for wearing whatever the fuck I wanted than sartorial advice tbh.
This is not threads n dreads


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2013)

Trouble is we are too soft!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I was more after legal defences for wearing whatever the fuck I wanted than sartorial advice tbh.
> This is not threads n dreads



No need to swear. 
I posted the HSE legal position early on.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2013)

I know you said you worked in a three storey atrium but what is the nature of your employment please?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Trouble is we are too soft!


Aye, we give in to arbitrary management bullshit too easily


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No need to swear.
> I posted the HSE legal position early on.


It wasn't a swear at anyone, it was just a swear for emphasisz
Grateful for the HSE advice. Gonna scrounge a thermometer from a lab


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2013)

has anyone suggested hopping and alternating from foot to foot


----------



## sim667 (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I was more after legal defences for wearing whatever the fuck I wanted than sartorial advice tbh.
> This is not threads n dreads



1. Wear Coat.
2. If asked to take it off refuse on the grounds that its cold.

You don't need a legal precedent to stop yourself from being cold, other than the fact that its cold.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> I know you said you worked in a three storey atrium but what is the nature of your employment please?


School librarian


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2013)

Start small fires in your workplace, you may well be transferred to a warm secure unit!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It wasn't a swear at anyone, it was just a swear for emphasisz
> Grateful for the HSE advice. Gonna scrounge a thermometer from a lab



My pleasure OU 
Shame about the swear, it did sour things, but we can put it behind us eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What does that mean?


are you a living assemblage of demeaning stereotypes?


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> School librarian


Tweed suit or jacket and Moleskin trousers over base layers should be the norm then I would think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Tweed suit or jacket and Moleskin trousers over base layers should be the norm then I would think.


no, that's for qualified librarians.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2013)

As a school librarian do not wear track or jogging bottoms, they have what we call 'A touch of yewtree' about them!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2013)

install one of these when no one is looking,


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2013)

I find being in a furious temper and hating every manager keeps my blood boiling and therefore myself toasty in my workplace!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

what Orang Utan should do is make a bed out of the newspapers and print up a sign saying 'cold and hungry' and huddle amidst the jumbled journals.


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2013)

You've been too south for too long OU


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2013)

4 pages.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2013)

Work harder


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 5, 2013)

According to a friend who was a computer programmer in Siberia, putting your feet in a cardboard box full of straw is the answer.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 5, 2013)

Tear pages out of the books scrunch them up and stuff them inside your clothes, tramp thermals


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2013)

build a fort from books around your desk


will help keep you away from drafts


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Fruitloop said:


> According to a friend who was a computer programmer in Siberia, putting your feet in a cardboard box full of straw is the answer.


and then setting it on fire


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Tear pages out of the books scrunch them up and stuff them inside your clothes, tramp thermals


and make sure they're the last pages out of agatha christie books.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> build a fort from books around your desk
> 
> 
> will help keep you away from drafts


yeh cos the drafts wouldn't have made it into the final work. draughts on the other hand...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 5, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> build a fort from books around your desk
> 
> 
> will help keep you away from drafts


Soaked in petrol and set alight. OU would then have his very own ring of fire experience.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Soaked in petrol and set alight. OU would then have his very own ring of fire experience.


the event could be video'd and uploaded to youtube


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2013)

Could you curtain-off your computer corner so a 500 watt fan heater will be sufficient - and even then, sparingly?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Could you curtain-off your computer corner so a 500 watt fan heater will be sufficient - and even then, sparingly?


perhaps he'll curtain off his computer, download porn and wank himself warm.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 5, 2013)

Being a librarian, he could keep warm by removing a random book from the shelves, run around blindfolded and put it back on another random shelf. Do that all day and he'll be toasty warm.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 5, 2013)

Has OU set his library on fire yet?  Or perhaps he's just frozen to death, and is sat there encased in an ice cube.  Oh well, these things happen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Being a librarian, he could keep warm by removing a random book from the shelves, run around blindfolded and put it back on another random shelf. Do that all day and he'll be toasty warm.


he's a school librarian. he has pupils to do that for him.


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2013)

Orang Utan In all seriousness having had the same problem.

1/ thermals. Ideally merino.

2/ heavier weight cotton shirt.

3/ heavier weight wool/tweed jacket.

4/ thick socks

5/ plenty of hot drinks

6/ from a ski shop  or similar get some handwarmers (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hands-Instant-Hand-Warmers-Pairs/dp/B000YF3DUA). Keep 'em in your pockets.

7/ I've always found a prominent, yet discrete, thermometer on display (y'know where parents and pupils might see it) works wonders in getting management to sort the heating out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks. The main question was getting lost amongst the jeering bullying twats


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's something southerners must do.



Southerners don't even own that shit.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 8, 2013)

Not a helpful suggestion I am afraid, but out of curiosity, how busy are you? When  was a school I don't think any of us ever went near the library?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Not a helpful suggestion I am afraid, but out of curiosity, how busy are you? When  was a school I don't think any of us ever went near the library?


Very busy! School libraries are very different from when I was a kid. They actually have good books in them, even new books! They have other functions too - for homework on the PCs, for after school clubs, as a sanctuary from the harsh environment of the canteen and the playground.
It's where all the cool kids hang out (well, I think they are cool).
I'm now going to boast egregiously: since I started my job, borrowing has increased threefold.
So nuuur


----------



## bamalama (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice pair of wooly nylons underneath your trews,kept my danglers toasty on manys a coul roof


----------



## emanymton (Nov 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Very busy! School libraries are very different from when I was a kid. They actually have good books in them, even new books! They have other functions too - for homework on the PCs, for after school clubs, as a sanctuary from the harsh environment of the canteen and the playground.
> It's where all the cool kids hang out (well, I think they are cool).
> I'm now going to boast egregiously: since I started my job, borrowing has increased threefold.
> So nuuur


I want to be a school librarian now.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Layers and a hot water bottle are my top tip. And thick socks over thin socks in your boots.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's something southerners must do.



You're not from the north any more mate, sorry but you wouldn't even ask if you were still from Leeds (you'd put on several layers and a warm but subtle coat/outer garment and pretend you were hard).

Chilango's basically right though, I reckon you could get away with t-shirt and two thermals before formal shirt. Remember that you're trapping air as an insulator; many thin layers. Same goes for the nether regions. Careful of BO though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 14, 2013)

?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 14, 2013)

Purchase some Canadian business attire:


----------



## emanymton (Nov 14, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ?



Well there's the problem, if he wore some pants he might not be so cold.


----------

